# Szymanowski and Scriabin Symphony recommendations please



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I am keen to get into Szymanowski's and Scriabin's symphonies. Can anyone recommend some good recordings of their key symphonies? 

Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Szymanowski* - Stryja, Wit. *Scriabin* - Muti, Barenboim. :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I second Wit and Mutti. Gergiev is impressive in Scriabin too and I like Boulez' work on Szymanoski's 3rd


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scriabin - Muti ; unbeatable. :tiphat:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Scriabin - Piano Concerto - Ashkenazy (as conductor!)
Scriabin - Symphony No. 1 - Muti 
Scriabin - Symphony No. 2 - Ashkenazy
Scriabin - Symphony No. 3 - Ashkenazy
Scriabin - Poem of Ecstasy - Muti 
Scriabin - Prometheus - Muti 

So I'm afraid you'll need both sets.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks these are very useful recommendations!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

There's an old recording of Szymanowski's #3, "Song of the Night," under Antal Dorati, with a marvelous tenor named Ryszard Karczykowski. Conductor and soloist both outdo the more recent competition, I think.


----------

